# Meeting new mums - Athens Greece



## NewbieGreece (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi

I am moving to Agia Paraskevia in July and looking to meet mums in the area. I have a little baby girl who is 7 months old and I would like to meet other people so my daughter is able to meet other babies aswell. Would love to go for a coffee and a chat with anyone in my area or nearby areas.

Thanks


----------

